# RX-8 rear rebound (Was: SCCA Autox at FedEx Field)



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Do you know where you went off? Can Nick tell from the tape?


No--I was listed as OC both 1st and 4th, and I have no idea where it happened either run. I thought the 4th run was quite good, actually, until seeing the result sheet.

A quick review of our runs while sitting in your car turned up nothing obvious, but we'll have to wait until Nick gets the tapes uploaded so that I can see it on a real monitor.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Kewl! Glad to hear it helped... and :thumbup: for Mark for the correct diagnosis.

:thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> I was carrying ballast...
> 
> John V


I'll bet she loves that pet name.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Third run, no. Fourth run, I thought I might have (before I knew that I had coned). When Greg was leaving he said he thoguht you got me by a tenth or two but that you might have coned...and you were long gone by then.
> 
> Nick rode on my first run and appeared to be a little peeved that I had obliterated his best time on my first run (not counting the cone we knew about that actually turned out to tbe two cones). Then, I cut nearly 2 seconds from there.


I got sucked into doing tech. Resisted it at the time, but they needed someone and it did allow me to leave right after my runs. Standing in the 95 degree direct sunlight wasn't really something I was looking forward to.

Your cone cam vids are cool. I really need one of those. I think it's interesting that I was flat to the floor on the uphill slalom, heading towards the big left hand sweeper at the top of the course, and that you had to feather through there. I guess your car carries more speed through the preceding left hander connecting the offset slalom to the uphill slalom.

Also, it's cool how much more composed the RX-8 is than my M3. Coming into the pivot cone at the bottom corner of the course, I have the left wheel up in the air, then I transition to full braking and it slams to the ground. You can't get a feel for it through the vids, but it was pretty violent.

(off to watch your vids again)

John V


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

SoloII///M said:


> I got sucked into doing tech. Resisted it at the time, but they needed someone


Yeah, I saw you raise your hand when asked for someone to do tech. Didn't exactly look like resistance. :dunno: 



> Your cone cam vids are cool. I really need one of those.


I need to borrow Nick's each time so I don't have to get one. 



> I think it's interesting that I was flat to the floor on the uphill slalom, heading towards the big left hand sweeper at the top of the course, and that you had to feather through there. I guess your car carries more speed through the preceding left hander connecting the offset slalom to the uphill slalom.


Part of my lifting was due to pucker factor, part of it due to not turning in on time an part of it something else that I can't think of.



> Also, it's cool how much more composed the RX-8 is than my M3. Coming into the pivot cone at the bottom corner of the course, I have the left wheel up in the air, then I transition to full braking and it slams to the ground. You can't get a feel for it through the vids, but it was pretty violent.


It looks violent in the video, but I've seen it in real life too, so I know what I'm looking at.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

now take the rear shock rebound to 3/4-stiff and evaluate


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Well, I'm trying out 275/30-18s for the NEDIV in a couple weeks...

Er, that's if Nick calls me back and lets me know if he's home so I can pick up the tires.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

:tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Is it wrong to learn from experience?


----------

